# PC specifications advice



## Asaad (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi all,

I am planning to build my first PC for music production, I will be using VSL symphonic cube standard, dimension strings full, and some full libraries from the cube(a couple of woodwind..). VE pro, suite pro.
I am looking at a PC with the specifications below:
- Core i7 10700 GTX 1660 6GB, RAM 64GB.
- Motherboard Asus H460M-K.
- 1TB SSD (Crucial).
- Power supply 600 Watt, 80 plus.
- 3 Fan RGB fan case medium tower case.
I have done some research and the above should be enough?, but Is there any details I need to pay attention for? for example sound card, or type of SSD..? or anything else not included in the list.

Thanks
Asaad


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 13, 2021)

I just had an i7 10700 built (slave), it is great so far. Make sure that motherboard can handle 128GB Ram in case you want to upgrade later on.

No experience with Crucial, but I've heard good reviews. I always stick to Samsung EVO SSD's. You'll also need an additional drive(s) for your projects and sample libraries. Your man drive should be primarily for Windows and programs (DAW, plugins, etc).

Regarding the power supply, I think 600 W should be your minimum...even 700 wouldn't hurt, but definitely don't skimp on this with regards to quality.

Soundcard? I'd personally go for a good USB audio interface.

If you ever plan on using remote desktop, or more than 128GB Ram, then Win10 Pro is the way to go.


I'm sure other more experienced PC users will chime in, but there's my 2 cents!


----------



## Pictus (Jan 13, 2021)

For motherboard you mean Asus Prime B460M-K ?





PRIME B460M-K｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global







www.asus.com




I do not like motherboards that do not have heatsinks over the VRMs...
I would buy something better...













Best Power Supplies 2022


These PSUs offer the best reliability, performance and protection for your system and its components.




www.tomshardware.com






For audio interface latency check








Gearspace.com - View Single Post - Audio Interface - Low Latency Performance Data Base


Post 15205348 -Forum for professional and amateur recording engineers to share techniques and advice.



www.gearslutz.com












For a boot SSD go for a NMVe SLC/MLC/TLC model and not QLC.
I like Samsung 970 EVO/PRO, Corsair MP510 or Seagate FireCuda.









Are Solid State Drives / SSDs More Reliable Than HDDs?


It's good to know the difference between HDDs and SSDs and understand how the different SSD technologies affect their reliability.




www.backblaze.com





To have an idea about SSD endurance








Надёжность SSD: результаты ресурсных испытаний [обновлено 16.12.19]


Бытует мнение, что одним из самых существенных недостатков твердотельных накопителей выступает их конечная и притом относительно невысокая надёжность.




3dnews.ru


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jan 13, 2021)

Pictus said:


> For motherboard you mean Asus Prime B460M-K ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a good footnote to add to this SSD chart to consider the purpose of the disk.
If you are purchasing a drive for documents (like audio recording) or server space you will want to consider higher data writing endurance. On the other hand, if you are purchasing a disk specifically for sample libraries, you will likely do much less writing to the disk (say, once to fill it up then possibly a few more times if you want to rearrange).


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 13, 2021)

I don’t buy into the SSD endurance thing. Unless you’re continually writing to disc for 12 hours per day, for like ten years, it’s a non issue IMO. I could be totally wrong, but I have yet to have one fail on me, including a Kensington SSD from 2010.


----------



## Asaad (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks all!


> You'll also need an additional drive(s) for your projects and sample libraries. Your man drive should be primarily for Windows and programs (DAW, plugins, etc).


Yes, you are right Jeremy, will HDD work for windows, programs and plugins?


> Soundcard? I'd personally go for a good USB audio interface.


I will not be using keyboard for recording, I finish my composition in Sibelius, and then send it to DAW for programming, I will be using mixing headphones as I don't have the budget now for room setup, but I was wondering if there is something internal in the PC I need to consider for the sound to work properly and for quality.


> If you ever plan on using remote desktop, or more than 128GB Ram, then Win10 Pro is the way t


I don't think I will go more then 128GB ram, but I will get Win10 Pro.


> For motherboard you mean Asus Prime B460M-K ?
> PRIME B460M-K｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global ​
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the links, I will check these.!


> It is a good footnote to add to this SSD chart to consider the purpose of the disk.
> If you are purchasing a drive for documents (like audio recording) or server space you will want to consider higher data writing endurance. On the other hand, if you are purchasing a disk specifically for sample libraries, you will likely do much less writing to the disk (say, once to fill it up then possibly a few more times if you want to rearrange).


The SSD only for samples, I will get another 1TB, but considering the budget, I am wondering if HDD will work to run the DAW and for saving projects.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 13, 2021)

Asaad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to build my first PC for music production, I will be using VSL symphonic cube standard, dimension strings full, and some full libraries from the cube(a couple of woodwind..). VE pro, suite pro.
> I am looking at a PC with the specifications below:
> ...


Crucial and Samsung are my favorite SSDs. Been using Crucial RAM for 20 years with no issue.

You have an M.2 PCIe X4 2280 slot on your motherboard, I would put a 500GB NVMe drive in that and use it as your main C drive. Only use it for OS, all apps, etc, no user files. Make the 1TB drive you have listed as your drive for libraries and project files. You can add drives as needed, 1TB won’t last that long but that setup will be a great start! 👍🏼


----------



## mcalis (Jan 14, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> You have an M.2 PCIe X4 2280 slot on your motherboard, I would put a 500GB NVMe drive in that and use it as your main C drive. Only use it for OS, all apps, etc, no user files. Make the 1TB drive you have listed as your drive for libraries and project files. You can add drives as needed, 1TB won’t last that long but that setup will be a great start! 👍🏼


I would actually argue that you are better off putting samples on the NVMe drive and put the OS on the SATA SSD. You're going to be streaming samples much, much more than you're going to sit through reboots of the OS - so it seems to me you'd want to put the fastest drive toward streaming samples instead of hosting the OS.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 14, 2021)

mcalis said:


> I would actually argue that you are better off putting samples on the NVMe drive and put the OS on the SATA SSD. You're going to be streaming samples much, much more than you're going to sit through reboots of the OS - so it seems to me you'd want to put the fastest drive toward streaming samples instead of hosting the OS.


Totally agree. TBH I would ditch the SATA SSD entirely and go with a PCIe card that holds a 2nd NVMe drive and slap a 2TB 2280 M.2 drive in that for samples, and still use the 500GB onboard for OS/apps. But that now gets complicated and a lot more expensive, was shooting more for a starting point by just adding one inexpensive element. 😀 

That way drives can be added as needed. I’m currently at 28TB in my tower, but that also includes spinners in a RAID10 for storage.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 14, 2021)

Asaad said:


> but I was wondering if there is something internal in the PC I need to consider for the sound to work properly and for quality.


There are internal options, but you’re better off buying a USB interface, such as a Scarlett or Audient...plenty of options for under $200. The interface isn’t so much for recording audio or using a controller, but for handling latency when playing back your samples.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 14, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> You have an M.2 PCIe X4 2280 slot on your motherboard, I would put a 500GB NVMe drive in that and use it as your main C drive


Exactly what I did! The boot up time is like ten seconds.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 14, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Exactly what I did! The boot up time is like ten seconds.


My whole system sped up like crazy when I went to an NVMe for the C Drive. I got the Samsung 970 Pro 500GB because I wanted the fast write times since Windows is constantly doing that. The non-Pro or other comparable reliable drives like Crucial and WD Blacks are just fine with slower write speeds when used for sample libraries of course. And when you have that separate C drive and you have to reinstall Windows for whatever stupid reason, your libraries are untouched. Prices are finally doable now, 3 years ago I bought a gently used Samsung 1TB 960 Pro NVMe drive off eBay for $490. Still works great but I paid for it! For $60 Asaad can slap a 500GB NVMe on that board and his system will scream. Hard drives are no longer the speed bump.


----------



## Asaad (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks all and sorry for the late reply.

I will be working only few hours a day, so I will be starting the system just once, I feel it will make sense to use the fast SSD for the samples. and I will get 500GB SSD as a main drive.


> There are internal options, but you’re better off buying a USB interface, such as a Scarlett or Audient...plenty of options for under $200. The interface isn’t so much for recording audio or using a controller, but for handling latency when playing back your samples.


I am not sure about the connections, I have Alesis multimix 8 usb, what should I ask to be added to the PC so I will be able to connect? and do I connect the headphone into the interface in this case?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 18, 2021)

Asaad said:


> Thanks all and sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I will be working only few hours a day, so I will be starting the system just once, I feel it will make sense to use the fast SSD for the samples. and I will get 500GB SSD as a main drive.
> 
> I am not sure about the connections, I have Alesis multimix 8 usb, what should I ask to be added to the PC so I will be able to connect? and do I connect the headphone into the interface in this case?


That's an older unit, but I'm pretty sure that your Alesis can function as an audio interface. Your motherboard will already have USB connections, and that's all you need to connect it. This is also where your headphones would connect. If you end up with a new interface, that would also be your headphone connection.


----------

